# Mafia Mods Please Read



## cereal_killer

*In order to not bog staff down with this gaming area all Mafia Mods (members who run their own MafiaScum games) are given mod capabilities in this section. Mafia Mods can close, edit, and manage their OWN game threads to ensure smooth gameplay.

We ask all Mafia Mods NOT to abuse this capability by going into other games and moderating them.

Mafia Mods are given strict directives to ONLY manage and maintain their own games. Any abuse of this system will result in the loss of their mod privileges.

Mafia Mods do not see IP's, do NOT have the ability to ban members, do not have access to mod/admin areas (protected areas) and do NOT have access to reported posts. 

There are to be no game and/or announcement stickies. Stickies are reserved for staff announcements ONLY.

Only Mafia Mods (members who run the games) will be given mod permissions in this section. Please contact staff if you are a Mafia Mod and wish to run your own MafiaScum games on this site.*


----------

